# Xikar Public Relations



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Mods---If this is not in the correct place please move it for me.*

Emerson Cigars in Chesapeake, VA yesterday had its open house and many venders were there. I took along my Xikar cutter's one of which was brand new and having problems with it. Scott the owner (great guy) introduced me to Nelson Boronat the Territory Sales Manager for Xikar. I showed him the cutter that was not working correctly and asked if I could just give it to him with my name, address the whole spill instead of mailing it. He looked at it and said to give him a minute and before leaving I stopped back to give him my mailing information when he pulls out a box that is in the picture attached. This is why I will always buy Xikar products because they think and feel the same way as we do when it comes to what we want in good customer service--I commend Xikar for employing people like Nelson.










*Almost forgot "He Upgraded" it also--Xikar will always have my business for life. *


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a bad gold bullet punch, sent it to them, and withing two weeks was replaced in box, with new one. Kept their end of the purchase bargain. Will make me consider xikar even more for a future purchase if undecided between brands. 
Not enough companies understand this. 

J


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good to see continued great Customer Service from a very reliable company.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

They are a great companyIMHO no doubt their customer service is second to none.
They do IMHO make an inferior product to Palio. But when something goes wrong the replace it right away. If you don't mind the down time its a good deal no doubt.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

My buddy and I have both had problems with several of their products.
I must also agree they stand behind their products and were replaced.
It is strange that after the 3 items I have sent back I have not had any issues with the replacements, which is exactly what I want but why the problems with the original purchase? Anyway I will continue to purchase from them, besides they have good looking products.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a Palio, and not intending on replacing it anytime soon, BUT, I love the way the Xikars look, and stories like this make me feel better about picking one up just "because".


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Their customer support makes me feel like I'm in good hands using their product.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Paul
That's the place you took Justin and I wasn't it, I liked that shop nice and cozy, Xkar seems to always stands up good for their product cudos to them.


----------



## flint fireforge (Dec 16, 2010)

I was stuck between a couple of different brands seeing this i think ill go with Xikar....once again im glad ill joined this site it is damn good community ill be staying for quiet some time


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Xikar is a Kansas City company and I have had the honor of visiting their offices several times. Everyone that works there is incredibly nice. You guys have no idea how much effort they put into fixing issues and giving good customer service. When they find an issue they document it and try to resolve future problems by taking them to the factory to improve parts and manufacturing. It is a constant process. Just because the original teardrop cutter has been around 16 years it does not mean it hasn't undergone changes. They take it very seriously.

I expected a huge downtown shiny glittering building when I visited. What I found was a solid company with a mom & pop atmosphere. These guys are down to earth and really care about their company and customers. 

I have had the opportunity to smoke a prototype blend and see all the great new stuff they are working on. Xikar will be a solid cigar brand for a long time with Scott and Kurt running it.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I've never had to send any of my Xikar products back but I'm glad to hear that they take care of their customers.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Athion said:


> *I have a Palio*, and not intending on replacing it anytime soon, BUT, *I love the way the Xikars look, and stories like this make me feel better about picking one up just "because"*.


*I once had an Palio that was a nice cutter no doubt but traded it for a Xikar*- The fit,cut and the customer service is why I choose to stick with Xikar.



smelvis said:


> Great Paul
> *That's the place you took Justin and I wasn't it,* I liked that shop nice and cozy, Xkar seems to always stands up good for their product cudos to them.


*Actually Dave we went to the Downtown Norfolk location *and the one I went to for this was the Greenbriar location in Chesapeake, VA. Both are outstanding B & M's with the best customer service that you would expect in a good B & M.

*Next visit we will plan to visit Chesapeake--OK*
*
Next on my list from Xikar will be a nice lighter ---*


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

I've seen Xikar bashed in several threads around here. FWIW, I've never had to deal with their Customer Service Dept. My lighter just keeps on working! Always wanted a cutter, but can't bring myself to drop the $60.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice, about time for a new cutter for myself. Xikar just moved high on the list


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nelson is a pretty good guy!
He fixed a buddy of mine's lighter at an event right there and took my cutter to get worked on...

But Xikar sent it back to the wrong shop, we got thier stuff and they got ours... I have still yet to get it back. Making a call to the shop monday.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Xikar!

You can bring in any Xikar product to any authorized dealer and they will replace it. Today at work, a gentleman had a busted xi cutter and we replaced it no questions asked. We send it back to Xikar and everybody is happy!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> *Nelson is a pretty good guy!*
> He fixed a buddy of mine's lighter at an event right there and took my cutter to get worked on...
> 
> But Xikar sent it back to the wrong shop, we got thier stuff and they got ours... I have still yet to get it back. *Making a call to the shop monday.*


*They will get this straight I'm sure!*



MATADOR said:


> Xikar!
> 
> *You can bring in any Xikar product to any authorized dealer and they will replace it.* Today at work, a gentleman had a busted xi cutter and we replaced it no questions asked. We send it back to Xikar and everybody is happy!


*
This is my point exactly--Nice job Matador--This will bring customers back for sure!*


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> They are a great companyIMHO no doubt their customer service is second to none.
> They do IMHO make an inferior product to Palio. But when something goes wrong the replace it right away. If you don't mind the down time its a good deal no doubt.


Have you tried Xikar's X-8 guillotine cutter? I like it better than the Palios I've tried because it cuts like a hot knife through butter (MUCH sharper than my Xi2 ever was), and it has Xikar's customer service to back it!

One of the definitions of PR is building and maintaining mutually beneficial relationships, and Xikar sure does that well.


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

I love Xikar cutters, I just keep losing the damn things. They need to come out with a GPS or tracking device.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

A lot about cutters, but their lighters are swell. Well, at least two of them, and the main one I love is their exodus. That thing is a beauty. Lovely soft flame, great feel, and hell, can take it back anytime you need.


----------



## Ringlardner27 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been told that any authorized Xikar dealer will let you exchange one of their items if it is defective. I am having problems with one of their triple torch lighters. It always clogs and I cannot correct the problem. I have sent it back to Xikar 3 times and once to a store but that was at a cigar show where the Xikar reps looked at it first. I was just at a B &M that is a Xikar dealer discussing the matter and they told me to mail it back to the factory. Apparently they didn't get the memo... :yell:

I LOVE their cutters!!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I had a great experience a month or so ago when I returned 2 Xikar products with issues. I was treated with outstanding service. Fast foward two weeks later. I need a new guilli cutter. No question, it had to be a xikar. I picked up one of the ultra slims. Xikar= great business.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Its stories like this (and that ive had no issues with my xi2 cutter) that im thinking of picking up a xikar punch, since im in the market for a punch atm.


----------



## Citationjeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Highly recommend the punch! Its great!

Jeff


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Citationjeff said:


> Highly recommend the punch! Its great!
> 
> Jeff


trying to find it somewhere for less than $30, the 009 not the 007 - id want a bit looser draw..

gunmetal color preferably, to match my lighter


----------



## Citationjeff (Jun 14, 2009)

I think I paid a little more than 30 for mine at a local B&M in Chicago... i just looked at XIKARs website and they don't have the one I have anymore... its a 9mm screw out...

I havent cut a cigar since I learned to punch... well worth the $$

jeff lane:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Citationjeff said:


> I think I paid a little more than 30 for mine at a local B&M in Chicago... i just looked at XIKARs website and they don't have the one I have anymore... its a 9mm screw out...
> 
> I havent cut a cigar since I learned to punch... well worth the $$
> 
> jeff lane:


yeah i want this one:

Accessories

its $35 at my local B&M for the 007, so i think it'd be worth the $30 if i can grab a daily deal i like so i get free shipping.

I also have a 10% off thing cause i guess my first order i used a different email that i still use and i got a "next order w/ this email is 10% off" deal.. *shrug*


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Ringlardner27 said:


> I have been told that any authorized Xikar dealer will let you exchange one of their items if it is defective. I am having problems with one of their triple torch lighters. It always clogs and I cannot correct the problem. I have sent it back to Xikar 3 times and once to a store but that was at a cigar show where the Xikar reps looked at it first. I was just at a B &M that is a Xikar dealer discussing the matter and they told me to mail it back to the factory. Apparently they didn't get the memo... :yell:
> 
> I LOVE their cutters!!


I`ve just had my trezo triple torch lighter replace and I've had no problems in doing so. 
It was returned in four days.

Xikar also have a great service even here in Sweden.

Doug, which triple jet lighter are you having problem with?


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and take a look at one of these. I have a 007 and 009 Xikar but neither of these are as sharp as this one from Wolf.
MAGnet-CUTter Wolf Solingen Cigar Cutter (Blue) - eBay (item 140442608600 end time Aug-14-11 07:33:41 PDT)



Zogg said:


> yeah i want this one:
> 
> Accessories
> 
> ...


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

ive got a xikar nautalis lighter and i love the thing. i spend about half of my time at about 9,000 feet in a small mountian town in colorado so i usaly have some trouble making jet lighters work with the lower O2 but this thing will always light up. and in denver it works even better so thanks xikar! when i feel like spending the money i will definatly be buying one of your cutters


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Zogg said:


> trying to find it somewhere for less than $30, the 009 not the 007 - id want a bit looser draw..
> 
> gunmetal color preferably, to match my lighter


Xikar 009 $19.98 shipped on CigarMonster.com today.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

quincy627 said:


> Do yourself a favor and take a look at one of these. I have a 007 and 009 Xikar but neither of these are as sharp as this one from Wolf.
> MAGnet-CUTter Wolf Solingen Cigar Cutter (Blue) - eBay (item 140442608600 end time Aug-14-11 07:33:41 PDT)


When Germany Solingen made the blades for Xi-kars they were the best cutters!
Sadly since the Xi-kar blades are now made in China!
The Palio beats the Xi-Kar by a country mile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When Germany Solingen made the blades for Xi-kars they were the best cutters!
> Sadly since the Xi-kar blades are now made in China!
> The Palio beats the Xi-Kar by a country mile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


When did they change? I have a Xikar Ultra lighter/cutter combo, which I bought in June 2010. I can't find any info, either on the unit itself or on the packaging that it came in that says where it or its blade was made.

Anyway, the Ultra Slim cutter has been a great work-horse. I don't notice any difference in performance between it and my Palio.


----------



## xtlosx (Nov 7, 2011)

I had an issue with a 25 ct. passive humidification system some time back. With one quick call to Xikar, there was a new one at my house, and everything is excellent.

Like someone up above wrote, customer service is so important, and I def. consider Xikar stuff first when looking at gear.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ringlardner27 said:


> I have been told that any authorized Xikar dealer will let you exchange one of their items if it is defective. I am having problems with one of their triple torch lighters. It always clogs and I cannot correct the problem. I have sent it back to Xikar 3 times and once to a store but that was at a cigar show where the Xikar reps looked at it first. I was just at a B &M that is a Xikar dealer discussing the matter and they told me to mail it back to the factory. Apparently they didn't get the memo... :yell:
> 
> I LOVE their cutters!!


if they are an authorized dealer, they have to replace it for you on the spot. Email xikar and let them know of the vendor so they can correct this issue for future customers of the b&m.. I've talked to the Xikar reps and owners several times while at b&m's since they are a local company and always out and about!


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Love my bloodstone Xi2 cutter.


----------



## dswoishii (Oct 7, 2007)

I sent back a lighter and a punch. They replaced both no problem.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Part of what makes Xikar amazing is that in order to carry and sell their products you must accept the defective products brought in/back by customers and replace them without hesitation. Otherwise Xikar will not allow you to distribute their merchandise.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

XIKAR is the best. They stand by their products, donate to the troops, and are really down to earth fantastic people. I have been able to visit their offices twice here in KC and they gave me VIP treatment. I have also seen them at many events and they really do care. They are not just in it to make a buck. You wouldn't believe the amount of work they put into designing and bringing new products to us. And when an issue is found they work to find a solution and adjust manufacturing to avoid future problems. The really made a great impression on me and will always be my go to cutter, lighter, and accessory for my cigar smoking pleasure.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Well now this is interesting... I bought a Xikar 009 spring-loaded punch a couple of weeks ago... Really didn't work all that well, punch got stuck, wouldn't retract, if the cigar cap was any more than hair-thin (and a thin hair at that). I took it back to the B&M (an authorized dealer I presume, they carry a lot of Xikar products) and they certainly did not offer to replace it on the spot. In fact they told me to send it in to Xikar myself as I would get it back much faster than if they sent it. I did in fact send it in and haven't seen the replacement yet, but it's less than a week at this point.

So seeing this thread is interesting. I will have to mention this to them (at the B&M) next time I go in (which will be tomorrow). But I also wonder that in reading through this thread I haven't seen any replies from an actual Xikar rep... I thought that was the point of this particular forum? I'm asking, because I do have a question about that punch that would have to be answered by someone who knows their engineering QA. 

I am a Xikar fan by the way, I own 3 of their lighters and like many of you I am willing to pay a premium for their products just because of the lifetime warranty!


----------



## royalpalmarts (Jun 26, 2012)

I was able to meet the guys at Xikar once before moving from KCMO, you can tell this is their passion in life, it shows.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just picked up a Xikar Xi2 and its awesome. So now how do i decide which cutter to use... Cuban Crafters or Xikar. Decisions decisions.


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Quine said:


> Well now this is interesting... I bought a Xikar 009 spring-loaded punch a couple of weeks ago... Really didn't work all that well, punch got stuck, wouldn't retract, if the cigar cap was any more than hair-thin (and a thin hair at that). I took it back to the B&M (an authorized dealer I presume, they carry a lot of Xikar products) and they certainly did not offer to replace it on the spot. In fact they told me to send it in to Xikar myself as I would get it back much faster than if they sent it. I did in fact send it in and haven't seen the replacement yet, but it's less than a week at this point.
> 
> So seeing this thread is interesting. I will have to mention this to them (at the B&M) next time I go in (which will be tomorrow). But I also wonder that in reading through this thread I haven't seen any replies from an actual Xikar rep... I thought that was the point of this particular forum? I'm asking, because I do have a question about that punch that would have to be answered by someone who knows their engineering QA.
> 
> I am a Xikar fan by the way, I own 3 of their lighters and like many of you I am willing to pay a premium for their products just because of the lifetime warranty!


Funny I just had a similar issue with a Cutter at a b&m here in Santa Monica. I'm a huge fan of xikar products I'll just need to grab a new cutter as ill be left without one while they fix it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Warranty - Great!

Customer Service - Great!

Products - Uhhh, that depends...


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Warranty - Great!
> 
> Customer Service - Great!
> 
> Products - Uhhh, that depends...


I agree with you 100%. very responsive and dedicated staff. As good as some of there stuff is, some are duds. On those occasions they are more than happy to fix it. That's what keeps customers. Your product can be the latest and greatest, but if your customer service sucks it doesn't matter.


----------



## wm2slc (Jan 17, 2009)

My Xikar story.
I have a lighter, I think it was called something different when I got it, but its basically the Axia. I got the fire engine red one and loved it, no problems for several years. I was at Magnums Cigars in Phx having a drink and cigar. Manager came up to me and asked if I would like him to refill my lighter. I did and off he went. Came back and said he thinks my lighter has a leak. I had noticed that I went through fuel often, but just figured it was normal. He had with him a box, told me he did not have a red one but he would replace it with a gun metal if I wanted or he would mail it for me. I was leaving to head home to Panama so I took the grey one. I worked wonderful and had no problems. 18 months later I'm in Vegas and it starts to act up.. I went to Tobacco Leaf to buy some cigars and showed the manager my lighter and he said he could fix that.. He worked on it as I picked out and enjoyed a cigar. He came to the lounge with a box, said he would replace or mail it in for me. Asked if he had a red one but no luck.
I sent Xikar a note basicly the same as above, about that not only do they have a great warranty and reputation, their retailers are as awesome. I figured the retailers knew there would be no problem getting a replacement. Got an email back thanking me for the note and she wanted to update my info as she had me living where I was when I bought the first one and registered it. Three days later I got a UPS and I'll be damned if they didn't send me a red one.
Love these guys and yes, they do have a fan as long as they continue their awesome customer service.
b


----------



## sf_duke (Aug 14, 2011)

Kurt and the whole Xikar team is top notch. Their customer service is the best. While products can become defective over time, at least I know the lifetime warranty will still be their when I need it.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I ordered from Xikar online and wasn't notified the items were back ordered ten days later I sent an email no response and had to call to find out what was going on. This is my first experience with Xikar I don't mind waiting for a great product being notified helps though or better having a web ordering system that is in sync with actual inventories..


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Based on this site and other persons recommendations, I now own 4 of their products. I think there products are well made, i enjoy how they send you the sheath after you register the product. Knowing I'm activating the warranty and that it is there if i need it, allows me to purchase more of their products with confidence. 

I know one person who sent in a lighter, and had it replaced within 10 days (shipping included). All i can say is this lighter was WELL used, and they still honored their warranty, no questions asked. There is a guy who stands by his products.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello fellow BotL and SotL!

Sorry that this response is so delayed. I read a some comments in here that I wanted to clear up, also I hope things got resolved for you Quine, if it didn't send me a message on here or email in to info at XIKAR dot com(I don't have enough posts to send a link yet so I had to spell it out). Our Lifetime Warranty covers everything but lost or stolen as we need to receive the product in order to do anything with it under the Warranty. This is extended to retailers and consumers alike. In a perfect world, every XIKAR retailer would use our Warranty to replace consumers' product in shop. Unfortunately, we do NOT force them to uphold the Warranty. If they do exchange it for you and then send in the bad products we will replace it for them to replenish their stock. If you ever run into a B&M that does not uphold our Warranty, then just send it into us directly and we will take care of you and either repair or replace it. If you guys have any questions or anything I would be glad to answer, either post to this thread or message me directly or send an email the info address I listed early. 

I wish you all lots of good smokes with long ashes!

Ken 
XIKAR, Inc
Consumer Advocate


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice reply to a 2-yr-old thread! 

Coincidentally, my Xikar Ultra lighter/cutter combo just had it's 5-year birthday.
It's cut and lit pretty much every cigar I've smoked for the last 5 years,
and friends still remark on how compact the combo is in its leather pouch.

Recently, the lighter is starting to require multiple clicks before it lights
and have some butane spill-over when re-filling. One of these days,
I'll send it in for a tune-up.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah I know, really delayed!!! But hey now XIKAR has a presence! Sounds like you are developing a slight clog, hence the misfiring, and either the gasket on the fill valve is going out or there is some slight damage to the fill valve causing the seal from the butane can to be very tight. Pretty good fro five years of extended use! Again, if you have a retailer near that upholds the warranty get a new one! if not send it in and we will take care of you!


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Xikar has become the only company I buy lighters from. Incredibly impressed with how they stand behind their warranties and their quality of customer service.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

GregNJ said:


> Xikar has become the only company I buy lighters from. Incredibly impressed with how they stand behind their warranties and their quality of customer service.


Greg,

Thank you for this wonderful testimonial! Let me know if you need anything else in the future!

Ken 
XIKAR, Inc.
Consumer Advocate
[email protected]


----------



## C.Rock (Jul 3, 2015)

Ken, My Xikar lighter has never worked well. Can I send it back for replacement?


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

C.Rock said:


> Ken, My Xikar lighter has never worked well. Can I send it back for replacement?


Great Question, @C.Rock . All XIKAR products are covered under our Lifetime Warranty, so just follow the instructions on our warranty page( https://www.xikar.com/warranty/ ) and we will either repair or replace it for you. Let me know if you have any other questions.

Ken
XIKAR, Inc.
Consumer Advocate
[email protected]


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

Im trying to get a Xikar pocket size lighter, prefer quad flame. What do you recommand?


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

elas9394 said:


> Im trying to get a Xikar pocket size lighter, prefer quad flame. What do you recommand?


We recently came out with the Tech Quad as a limited time offer. It is being sold in stores only, and only stores that opted in to buy the package. I did find that Famous Smoke, among others, have some listed online. If you can't get a hold of one, then you may also like our Pulsar or Ellipse III. Both triple flames, and both very reliable.

Let me know if you have any questions on any of these or any other lighters.

Tech Quad: https://www.famous-smoke.com/xikar+tech+quad+flame+black/item+52125

Pulsar: XIKAR | Pulsar Lighters

Ellipse III: XIKAR | Ellipse III Lighters

Ken
XIKAR, Inc.
Consumer Advocate
[email protected]


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

That Tech Quad looks good, and I like Ellipse III as well. Thx man.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

If you want the Quad you might pick it up soon. Like I said it was a limited time offer, so once we are out we are out. We may bring it back in the future, but that all depends on demand.


----------



## docpepper (Nov 19, 2015)

Xicar makes a great humidifier as well. I have a couple and they do the job without me having to worry about them.


----------



## Kemetek1 (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a couple of Xikar cutters that I love so much that I never take them out of the house for fear that I may lose them.


----------



## XileCutter1 (Sep 9, 2016)

tobacmon said:


> *Mods---If this is not in the correct place please move it for me.*
> 
> Emerson Cigars in Chesapeake, VA yesterday had its open house and many venders were there. I took along my Xikar cutter's one of which was brand new and having problems with it. Scott the owner (great guy) introduced me to Nelson Boronat the Territory Sales Manager for Xikar. I showed him the cutter that was not working correctly and asked if I could just give it to him with my name, address the whole spill instead of mailing it. He looked at it and said to give him a minute and before leaving I stopped back to give him my mailing information when he pulls out a box that is in the picture attached. This is why I will always buy Xikar products because they think and feel the same way as we do when it comes to what we want in good customer service--I commend Xikar for employing people like Nelson.
> 
> ...


Can't tell from the picture, but those new cutters are Damascus.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

XileCutter1 said:


> Can't tell from the picture, but those new cutters are Damascus.


What's Damascus???

Edit: Nevermind, Google says it's a kind of steel.

So is that good or bad if they are Damascus??


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I wishXikar would pack their truck and show up somewhere near were I live for an event.


----------



## XileCutter1 (Sep 9, 2016)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> What's Damascus???
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, Google says it's a kind of steel.
> 
> So is that good or bad if they are Damascus??


Cutters will be better in Damascus for sure


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

XIKAR_Ken said:


> Hello fellow BotL and SotL!
> 
> Sorry that this response is so delayed. I read a some comments in here that I wanted to clear up, also I hope things got resolved for you Quine, if it didn't send me a message on here or email in to info at XIKAR dot com(I don't have enough posts to send a link yet so I had to spell it out). Our Lifetime Warranty covers everything but lost or stolen as we need to receive the product in order to do anything with it under the Warranty. This is extended to retailers and consumers alike. In a perfect world, every XIKAR retailer would use our Warranty to replace consumers' product in shop. Unfortunately, we do NOT force them to uphold the Warranty. If they do exchange it for you and then send in the bad products we will replace it for them to replenish their stock. If you ever run into a B&M that does not uphold our Warranty, then just send it into us directly and we will take care of you and either repair or replace it. If you guys have any questions or anything I would be glad to answer, either post to this thread or message me directly or send an email the info address I listed early.
> 
> ...


Useful information I am in the market for a cutter thanks for the info.


----------

